# Ghosts of World War II



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 24, 2011)

Hiya everybody,

I just saw this on a different forum and thought it was really spectacular!

This guy takes old photos from the second world war, then goes to the location and lines up his  camera to match the lens and angle of the shot, then photoshops the old  and new together.

http://sergey-larenkov.livejournal.com/

http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/...-world-war-iis

Check it out, then tell me what you think! c:


----------



## Deo (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## Corto (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah, yes, seen them before. Really amazing.


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow. Awesome.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 1, 2011)

I think this was on reddit awhile, still awesome to see it again


----------



## SkaFox (Mar 2, 2011)

Really cool. Thanks for posting!


----------

